
Google's Sensorvault Can Tell Police Where You've Been - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/04/googles-sensorvault-can-tell-police-where-youve-been
======
Mirioron
> _One man profiled in the Times article spent nearly a week in police custody
> and was having trouble recovering, even months after the arrest. He was
> arrested at work and subsequently lost his job. Due to the arrest, his car
> was impounded for investigation and later repossessed._

This is why privacy is vital. It's pretty clear that the rules our society
runs by are not good enough to not have privacy.

~~~
chrismeller
Just the idea that I can file a warrant for anyone in the area... that screams
overreach. I can’t believe courts grant that kind of warrant, let alone that
anyone would ever comply with it.

Say what you will about Google, Apple, Microsoft, et al... they’ve at least
stood up to unreasonable NSLs and the like over the years. This kind of wipes
out all of that goodwill, though.

~~~
astazangasta
I have been clicking that "no thanks" button to enable location services for
years - because Google forces me to do it every time I want to use Maps to
make a query. There is no goodwill.

~~~
chrismeller
Ehhh... in order to use Maps on your phone that seems completely necessary to
me. Sure maybe technically it’s possible to use directions by specifying the
start and end point, but come on. Who does that? Also, the amount of crap
Google does purely based on your IP...

~~~
astazangasta
I do that, so I dont end up in SensorVault.

~~~
chrismeller
You honestly think that’s not adding you to the list of people who were in the
area? Seems a bit stupid there, buddy.

------
astazangasta
Can someone explain how a warrant like this doesnt violate the Fourth
Amendment? This seems obviously illegal.

